# Finally a BAR!!



## Gold Trail (Jun 13, 2009)

My first bar, weights 21.5 grams, poured in a graphite mold. Steve makes it look so easy!! guess the next one wont be as bad. to all (steve for his website and harold for setting me straight) for the great website 

This was all from E-Scrap, fingers done steves way and CPU chips in poormans AR

I am now convinced this is a hobby that actually pays YOU back (as long as your not buying scrap on eBay!)

Ryan


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 14, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful bar goldtrail.Nice size too....and great picture.
All in all you did an awesome job all the way around for your first bar.
Thank you for sharing,
Johnny


----------



## Noxx (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice size.

When you'll start using technical grade chemicals, you'll see your gold quality improve greatly !


----------



## Gold Trail (Jun 14, 2009)

Noxx, I re-refined the powder three times. there is a substantial difference in the color and texture of this bar compared to my first button i made.

What I need now is to get the shed set up and improve my work habits (cleanliness) 

the last few batches were done as time allowed and sat out side with buckets over buckets ect, I am sure we have been down that road on our first trials.

Now that I am confortable with things, investing in the shed and labware (glassware) and tech grade chems, seems viable.

I look forward to ounces upon ounces of recovered gold!!

Ryan

PS after the wife saw that and the daily spot, she has backed off the nagging about what I have been up to outback. lol


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2009)

now im very new and interested in the refining process of gold. your telling me that little bar the size of a penny weights almost and ounce and worth atleast $500?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2009)

Its worth;
http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=21.5&Units=g&Alloy=24K&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=USD&Markup=0


----------



## Strider (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow...quite a price! Gj!


----------

